# 10 days , 2 eggs



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

Hi! from recent posts, the replies i got was that usually 10 days after pigeons are hatched, the parents builed a new nest and lay 2 eggs. Since my pigeon nest is outside my window , i see them everyday. But i did not notice a new nest! Maybe theylaid somewhere else? thats what i thought, but i see the two parents and the 2 babies every day together, and because at least one parent has to be with the eggs, im worried the parents hasnt layed yet? is this normal? what should i do ?
thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You don't need to worry or do anything. These are feral pigeons, and they will figure everything out on their time frame. You are a lovely person for asking and caring about them. Thank you!


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

They don't always do that. If they don't find enough food, if it's too cold outside, or for a number of other reasons, they may not lay another clutch so soon. By the way, do you give any food to the parents?


----------



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

jondove said:


> They don't always do that. If they don't find enough food, if it's too cold outside, or for a number of other reasons, they may not lay another clutch so soon. By the way, do you give any food to the parents?


Hi walter! thanks for the reply, i dont think its very cold lately in toronto, its been 20 degrees! or maybe its considered cold for pigeons,? im not sure. Anyways, the babies are 3 months old now, so they can fly! I do try to feed all of the pigeons, but im not sure if i seen the parents eating. im positive that the parents are feeding the pigeons, and sometimes not all of the pigeon family is there, out hunting for food i asume,
but thanks for a reply!


----------



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

TAWhatley said:


> You don't need to worry or do anything. These are feral pigeons, and they will figure everything out on their time frame. You are a lovely person for asking and caring about them. Thank you!


No, thankyou! you are such a generous person for posting a reply, thanks!


----------

